# Broken Patella



## nico's mommy (Apr 29, 2011)

My baby Nico was hit by a car last month( the woman had no remorse "are you ok, i have an appointment).We live on backroad and he was not IN the road. She lives on this road as well and speeds by as if noone is around! Thank god it wasnt My child even though my heart stopped as if it was when i saw this!....anyways....he ended up with stitches, lost teeth and a broken back patella(knee joint). He was casted and bandaged up. we removed his cast yesterday and the vet said he may always walk limp now without a $3000 surgery. Its killing me to see my lil guy like this but def cant afford surgery after losing my job due to my pediatric patient of 3 years passing away. I would love to know if there is anything i could do at home in the mean time like physical therapy or suppliments to help him along. he is happy and i love him no matter what his walking status is but he is now just 6 months old and has a long time left. i would appreciate any and all advice.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

The lady who hit him should be handling all your bills.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

unless the dog was off leash , then thats on you. If he was on leash then she should deff be charged. at this age I think you need to think of quality of life vs the longevity of life, is she in any pain? is this 'limp' only gonna be a physical issue or does it cause her to be in pain? I understand people not being able to pay a $3000 bill thats alot especially in this economy but sometimes we need to step back and look at this through different eyes, if she doesnt get this suregery is it fair to her or is it better to put her out of her pain or hand her over to someone or some organization that can give her this help. I dont know all the facts here or if this is even a pain issue. as far as therapy you can do for her at home best to talk to your vet and see what he recommends, noone here knows what her limits are right now and advising anything without knowing exactly is going on how far along she has een healing what things look like could be giving advice that could further injure her or re injure her. has your vet offered any advice?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

nico's mommy said:


> My baby Nico was hit by a car last month( the woman had no remorse "are you ok, i have an appointment).We live on backroad and he was not IN the road. She lives on this road as well and speeds by as if noone is around! Thank god it wasnt My child even though my heart stopped as if it was when i saw this!....anyways....he ended up with stitches, lost teeth and a broken back patella(knee joint). He was casted and bandaged up. we removed his cast yesterday and the vet said he may always walk limp now without a $3000 surgery. Its killing me to see my lil guy like this but def cant afford surgery after losing my job due to my pediatric patient of 3 years passing away. I would love to know if there is anything i could do at home in the mean time like physical therapy or suppliments to help him along. he is happy and i love him no matter what his walking status is but he is now just 6 months old and has a long time left. i would appreciate any and all advice.


Get him on some glucosamine. It simulates the joints collagen production which allows for increased cartilage growth and repair. Also, Chondroitin as it will aid in the absorption of water and other fluids essential for healthy cartilage. Also flax seed oil or salmon oil which is great for joints as well as skin and coat. What do you feed him for food?? I provided a website where you can purchase 2 1/2 lb buckets of pure glucosamine and chrondroitin that will last you a long while. They are about $27.00 each.
http://www.theholistichorse.com/Dogs-Cats.shtml


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Find another vet! I had surgery on one of my dogs patella and it was 900. Get a second opinion but do not let the dog suffer. Where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

Angel and Bella.... totally agree.

I agree with performance, only if the dog seems to be in pain. If the dog is fine, then no need for surgery.. (only because of money issues).. how old is your dog?


----------

